# One of the stuartgranti mdokas is coloring up!



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

And the second male:


----------



## mourya (Dec 12, 2017)

Rogozhin75 said:


> And the second male:


Its looks absolutely stunning. Great coloring. What care do you take?


----------



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

mourya said:


> Its looks absolutely stunning. Great coloring. What care do you take?


Thank you! I feed once a day (Hikari bio-gold and spirulina flakes twice a week) and I am overfiltering heavily (75 gallon tank, sunsun304b, sunsun303b, and a big sponge filter). I'm also doing weekly 40% water changes.


----------

